# Sticky  Mavericks Hall of Fame



## Dre

The Mavericks Hall of fame is for the best players, coaches, analysts, and posters in Mavericks history.


----------



## Dre

*Dirk Nowitzki*

*Dirk Nowitzki*










Mavericks Service: 98-

Drafted by the Bucks but traded to Dallas in 1998, Dirk Nowitzki is quickly on a path to becoming the greatest Maverick ever. As of enshrinement, he holds 13 Mavericks records, and helped lead the team from a laughingstock to a perennial contender, culminating in a 2006 NBA Finals appearance. As much as he has accomplished as a Maverick, he's given perhaps more to the game as a whole, becoming one of the first modern era international star, paving the way for the "International Invasion" that's taken place during the 2000s. Furthermore, his skillset is revolutionary. At 7-0, typical big men would be expected to man the post, but Dirk Nowitzki is one of the best perimeter players of his era, possessing one of the deadliest shots in the game. An unstoppable offensive force, Dirk's Maverick career isn't finished, but he's already done enough to become enshrined.

Career Statistics:

Games: 603 
PTS: 13,257 
PPG: 22.0 
RPG: 8.5 
APG: 2.5 
SPG: 1.0 
BPG: 1.0 
FG%: .466 
3P%: .379 
FT%: .863 

Mavericks records (as of enshrinement):
Most points in a game, season, overtime: *53* (December 2, 2004 vs. Houston Rockets) 
Most points in a game, season, regulation: *51* (March 23, 2006 vs. Golden State Warriors) 
Most points in a game, playoffs: *50* (June 1, 2006 vs. Phoenix Suns) 
Most free throws made, consecutive: *60* (December 22, 2005–January 6, 2006) 
Most free throws in a game, attempted, playoffs: *24* (May 13, 2006 vs. San Antonio Spurs) 
Most free throws in a game, made, playoffs: *21* (May 13, 2006 vs. San Antonio Spurs) 
Most free throws in a game, attempted, season: *22* (December 2, 2004 vs. Houston Rockets(overtime)) 
Most free throws in a game, made, season: *21* (December 2, 2004 vs. Houston Rockets (overtime)) 
Most free throws in a game, made, none missed: *15* (December 23, 2005 vs. Seattle Super Sonics) 
Most defensive rebounds, season: *710* (in the 2002-03 season) 
Most rebounds, franchise leader in total: *5,149* (as of 2006 offseason) 
Most free throws made in a playoff run: *205* (in 23 games, April 23–June 20, 2006) 
Named NBA Player of the Week, franchise leader in total: *7* (as of January 17, 2007)


----------



## Dre

*Rolando Blackman*

*Rolando Blackman*










Mavericks Service: '82-'93

Drafted by the Mavericks in 1981, Blackman played 11 tremendous years for the Mavericks, and is known as the preeminent Maverick of the early years. One of the premier perimeter players of his era, Blackman led the Mavericks to 6 playoff appearances in a historically competitive Western Conference. In the infancy of the Mavericks franchise, he was continuously an anchor on which many Dallas fans relied, and he never dissapointed. A great all-around player, he was mostly known as an incredible scorer, possessing a 49% all time Field Goal percentage, exceptional for a shooting guard. His skills weren't limited to offense however. Blackman was a very good perimeter defender. A lifelong Maverick, Blackman currently serves as a consultant. His impact to the Mavericks will always be remembered oncourt however.

PTS: 16,643
PPG: 18.0
RPG: 3.3
APG: 3.0
SPG: 0.7
BPG: 0.3
FG%: .493
3P%: .343
FT%: .840

Mavericks records:

Points: *16,643*
Field Goals Made: *6,487*
Free throws Made: *3,501*
Minutes played: *29, 684*


----------



## Dre

*Don Nelson*

*Don Nelson*










Mavericks Service: 1997-2005

One of the most innovative coaches ever, Don Nelson is credited as the man who helped resurect the Mavericks from a league also-ran to a perennial powerhouse. Primarily known for his offensive mind, it was Nelson who took a chance on Forward Dirk Nowitzki, a 7-footer with an untraditional perimeter game. One of three men to win 1000 games as head coach, he formed arguably the most explosive offensive juggernaut of the '00s with the Dallas Mavericks, taking them to the Western Conference finals. Constantly pushing the game's boundaries, it was as Mavericks coach that he implemented the controversial yet effective "Hack a Shaq" defense, aimed at stopping Shaquille O'neal. Ever the dealsman as a GM, Nelson orchestrated trades which put the Mavericks in place to contend through his era and the next, even without any significant oppurtunities to sign Free Agents. Oft-criticized for his offensively leaning style, Nelson was still the mind behind the Mavericks of the modern era.

330-251 (.575%) as Mavericks coach, winningest ever.


----------



## truebluefan

posting to keep current.


----------



## xray

He was selected as the first overall pick by the Dallas Mavericks in the 1981 NBA Draft.

He averaged 29.5 points per game in the '83-'84 season, second in the league. He finished the season with 2,330 total points. Both Mavericks single-season scoring records still stand. 

Career scoring average with the Mavs: 24.6.

My vote.


----------



## GameWornJCollector

Number 1 is of course Dirk Nowitzki. The Best European Player to ever play the Game.
He's a great guy!


----------



## steve7680768

In my opinion Mavericks must have to rewarded with the player of the millennium...
He is really a great player


----------



## fliming

The Hall of Fame is to honor basketball players not the NBA. Great college player careers count as well as their performance outside of their NBA raw numbers. Chris Mullen has won the Wooden Award as the college sports best player; won TWO gold medals in the olympic games, one as a college player in 1984 where he was one of the leading scorers and a second as the second leading scorer for the 1992 Dream Team; he held the scoring records for the Big East for many years and probably would still if the 3point shot was in his era; he hold a number of career records for the Warriors even though he did not play there his entire career; he was a First team all NBA player and average over 25 points/game for a significant number of years. Just as important he was a member of the RUN TMC tandem of Golden State which may have been on of the greatest offensive groups of all time. The fact that he did not make the Hall already is a disgrace and hopefully will be corrected this year.


----------



## VeN

time to update this no?


----------



## Wavylays92

Mark Cuban and Jason Kidd


----------



## Diable

Jason Kidd? splain that one to us?


----------



## RollWithEm

Rick Carlisle will have a chance.


----------



## Wavylays92

He began his career with the Mavs, he's one of the greatest point guards of all time (although those years weren't with us), he is near the top of every record, and he was the point guard on our championship team...


----------



## Wavylays92

Rick Carlisle's probably there already.
Really underrated coach


----------



## Wavylays92

Jason Kidd is one of the few guys you could put on this list who didn't go play for one of our rivals!
Jet is about to pack up and play for the Heat, Finley played for the Spurs, and Nash left us and won two MVPS the next two years.

I have to note that I've only been watching basketball since about 99, so I can't get too deep on pre-Dirk Mavs history.


----------

